# )()( ماهي المواصفات المطلوبه لسلامة المواطنين والمقيمين في مشاريع الطرق الرئيسيه )()(



## الـقـطـري (4 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف الحال احبتي في الله ..

بدايتاً أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل للقائمين على هذا الصرح الكبير لما يقدمه من فائده للمسلمين والناس عامه ..

كما أود المساعده من الأعضاء في كتابة طرق حماية المواطنين والمقيمين من الحوادث لمشاريع الطرق الرئيسيه حيث أنه بمعدل3 حوادث يومياً تحصل لدينا 

وأرجو ان يتم كتابة المواصفات بشكل واضح ودقيق وان تحتويعلى انواع الأرصفه التي بجانب الحفر والمسافه المتعارف عليها بين الحاجز وبين الحفره ونوعية الحاجز وماهي المسافه التي لابد ان نبدا من عندها بوضع لافتات السلامه وووالخ !

ارجو ان لاتبخلوا علينا لأن حياة الناس امانه بين أيدينا ويكفي ماقد ذهب من أرواح ..

وجزاكم الله خير ..


----------



## الـقـطـري (4 يناير 2009)

نسيت أن أكتب الحفريات التي يقع فيها المواطنين والمقيمين بشكل دائم !!

وهي من اكبر المشاكل التي نعاني منها !!

ماهي الأجراءات وهل هناك أجراءات أضافيه للحفريات !!


----------



## الـقـطـري (10 يناير 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sayed00 (12 يناير 2009)

اخوى القطرى

شوف هذا اللينك ممكن يعطيك بعض المعلومات

http://www.dft.gov.uk/pgr/roads/network/local/streetworks/cop/safetyatstreetworksandroadworks

بالتوفيق


----------



## الـقـطـري (13 يناير 2009)

:15:

تسلم الغالي


----------



## علي الحميد (14 يناير 2009)

[FONT=&quot]هذه المواصفات السعودية عموماً[/FONT]

http://www.mot.gov.sa/L_Mowasafat.asp

[FONT=&quot]هذه المواصفات السعودية لمناطق العمل[/FONT]

http://www.mot.gov.sa/MOCERL/ArabicTC.pdf

[FONT=&quot]كتاب الآشتو الأخضر[/FONT] 
[FONT=&quot]سياسة التصميم الهندسي للطرق السريعة والشوارع[/FONT]

A Policy On Geometric Design Of Highways And Streets

[FONT=&quot]إصدار[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]الهيئة الأمريكية لمسئولي الطرق السريعة والنقل بين والولايات[/FONT].

(American Association of State Highway and Transportation Officials (AASHTO)

http://www.sssih.com/AASHTO.pdf

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]دليل أجهزة التحكم بالحركة المرورية[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=114920#_ftnref1[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Manual on Uniform Traffic Control Devices[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]إصدار وزارة النقل – الإدارة الفيدرالية للطريق السريعة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=114920#_ftnref2[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]U.S. Department of Transportation- Federal Highway Administration[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ http://www.sssih.com/mutcd2003r1r2complet.pdf[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ ​


----------



## محمودالحسيني (15 يناير 2009)

الأخ علي السبيعي
لا يسعني وأنا أرى ردودك المستمرة على الزملاء إلا أن أقول جزاك الله خيرا على ماتقدمه من معلومات وردود وأسأل الله أن يزيدك من فضله في الدنيا والأخرة وكذلك أشكر جميع الزملاء على ردودهم المستمره بالمادة العلمية أو الشكر والثناء


----------



## tamer safety (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 أكتوبر 2010)

معلومات ممتازة
بارك الله بكم


----------

